

Ask HN: Good looking PHP graphing library? - asher_

Hi all,<p>I am looking for a PHP library that will let me create good looking charts. Specifically I'm after 3D style bar charts. I've found a few PHP libraries but the outputs are pretty ghetto looking.<p>Or.. is there an alternate to this? I need to be able to generate image files, not just display the charts.<p>Many thanks!
======
slindstr
For a project I'm working on right now, we're using HighCharts[0] which makes
use of SVG. There's a ton of examples of how it works, so I won't delve into
that, but I'm thinking you could probably do this by making use of HighCharts
like you normally would, but using output buffering [1] and headers [2]

[0] - <http://www.highcharts.com>

[1] - <http://php.net/manual/en/function.ob-start.php>

[2] - <http://devzone.zend.com/article/1269>

